
A Simple Way to Reduce Suicides - curtis
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/06/02/a-simple-way-to-reduce-suicides/
======
helloworld
_In September 1998, Britain changed the packaging for paracetamol, the active
ingredient in Tylenol, to require blister packs for packages of 16 pills when
sold over the counter in places like convenience stores, and for packages of
32 pills in pharmacies. The result: a study by Oxford University researchers
showed that over the subsequent 11 or so years, suicide deaths from Tylenol
overdoses declined by 43 percent, and a similar decline was found in
accidental deaths from medication poisonings. In addition, there was a 61
percent reduction in liver transplants attributed to Tylenol toxicities._

Definitely worth reading, but maybe edit the headline to include the
publication date of 2013.

